# Happy Anniversary, Wayne Little



## ccheese (Dec 10, 2008)

Altho it's still the 10th of Dec. here in the states, in The Land of Oz, it's
December the 11th. That means Mr Mrs Wayne Little are celebrating 
their 26th wedding anniversary.

Best wishes to you both on this special occasion...

Charles


----------



## Micdrow (Dec 10, 2008)

Congrat's to you both. Mr Mrs Wayne Little


----------



## Njaco (Dec 10, 2008)

Congrats on 26 years!!!!


----------



## Erich (Dec 10, 2008)

congrats ............. kids................ ! 8)


----------



## Thorlifter (Dec 10, 2008)

Best wishes for another 20, or 30, or......


----------



## 109ROAMING (Dec 10, 2008)

Congratulations Wayne and Mrs.Little!!


----------



## Wildcat (Dec 10, 2008)

Hey good stuff! Congrats to you and your wife Wayne!


----------



## Heinz (Dec 11, 2008)

Congrats Mr Mrs Wayne


----------



## seesul (Dec 11, 2008)

Congrats also from me Wayne...


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 11, 2008)

Happy Anniversary dear boy and many, many more to come...!


----------



## rochie (Dec 11, 2008)

congratulations to you and your wife wayne


----------



## v2 (Dec 11, 2008)

Congratulations Wayne and Mrs.Little!


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 11, 2008)

Damn, 26 years.... Where has the time gone, hey Wayne??? Congrats to the both of u...


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 11, 2008)

Thanks Guys, your wishes and congratulations are much appreciated.... 

...my lovely wife wants to know why some of you are wishing her many more years with me....enough is enough she says


----------



## Wurger (Dec 11, 2008)

Joining all I wish you both all the best,Congratulations on the 26th anniversary My Bro..!!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 11, 2008)

Thats brilliant Wojtek..thanks mate!


----------



## Wurger (Dec 11, 2008)




----------



## Gnomey (Dec 11, 2008)

Congrats!


----------



## ToughOmbre (Dec 11, 2008)

Congratulations Wayne, and to the Mrs.  

TO


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 11, 2008)

Happy Anniversary !!!


----------



## Marcel (Dec 11, 2008)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Happy Birthday!



After:


ccheese said:


> That means Mr Mrs Wayne Little are celebrating
> their *26th wedding anniversary.*




Happy aniversary Wayne, I still have 19.5 years to go before I catch up 8)


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 11, 2008)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Happy Birthday!



Chris has been on the turps, maybe?!  It's the thought that counts! 

Thanks Guys!...from me and the Missus!


----------



## Catch22 (Dec 11, 2008)

Congratulations!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 11, 2008)

Wayne Little said:


> Chris has been on the turps, maybe?!  It's the thought that counts!
> 
> Thanks Guys!...from me and the Missus!



I am sorry! 

I must have read it wrong! It is later here, I am going to go to bed now... 

On a serious note...

Congratulations! I wish you and your wife many more to come!


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Dec 12, 2008)

Congrats to you and the missus Wayne! and heres to many more years [email protected]


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 12, 2008)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> I am sorry!
> 
> I must have read it wrong! It is later here, I am going to go to bed now...
> 
> ...



it's ok Chris....you were thinking one thing and typing another, sh!t happens......no worries mate! 

...thanks Jason and Corey!


----------



## Marcel (Dec 12, 2008)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> I am sorry!
> 
> I must have read it wrong! It is later here, I am going to go to bed now...
> 
> ...



I just thought it was funny, Chris, don't worry.

BTW nice siggy


----------

